# Hướng dẫn cách sử dụng cốc hứng sữa NatureBond chính hãng



## mekhoeconthongminh (24/7/20)

Cốc hứng sữa NatureBond là một trong những cách tự nhiên nhất giúp mẹ hút sữa song song khi cho con bú. Với lực hút chân không tự nhiên tận dụng phản xạ xuống sữa của mẹ khi cho con bú, cốc hứng sữa NatureBond không đơn giản chỉ hứng sữa chảy ra mà nó còn được dùng như 1 máy hút sữa rảnh tay, giúp mẹ hút được nhiều sữa hơn so với lượng sữa chảy ra tự do bình thường. Mẹ hoàn toàn rảnh tay và chỉ việc cho con bú sau đó thu thêm được một bình sữa nóng hổi cho con.


​

*Đặc điểm của cốc hứng sữa NatureBond*

Chất liệu silicon bóng mượt và mềm mại cùng thiết kế độc đáo mang đến cho mẹ sự thoải mái tối đa khi cốc bám dính vào ngực. Ngoài ra với thiết kế mới, thân cốc hứng sữa NatureBond được chế tạo với độ dày silicone khác nhau và có các vòng kép ở các vị trí nhấn tạo lực hút giúp mẹ có thể điều chỉnh lực hút sao cho thoải mái nhất, giúp sữa ra nhiều nhất.

Sản phẩm được làm từ 100% silicon an toàn dùng trong ngành thực phẩm, được cấp chứng nhận theo tiêu chuẩn của Cục quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ (FDA). Quan trọng nhất, NatureBond là cốc hứng sữa ĐẦU TIÊN và DUY NHẤT trên thế giới vượt qua các kiểm tra khắt khe của Bureau Veritas (Bureau Veritas là cơ quan hàng đầu thế giới trong lĩnh vực kiểm nghiệm, kiểm tra và chứng nhận chất lượng sản phẩm (TIC)) - kiểm nghiệm thực tế tại phòng thí nghiệm của Bureau Veritas.

Cốc hứng hút sữa silicon NatureBond đã thực sự mang lại hiệu quả bất ngờ hơn cả mong đợi cho hàng triệu bà mẹ trên thế giới. Đây là sản phẩm tất cả các mẹ đang cho con bú nên có.

Đạt giải thưởng Tiết kiệm sữa mẹ. Cốc hứng sữa silicone (Breastmilk Saver - Silicone Breast Pump) dùng để hút sữa mẹ “rỉ ra" và giảm căng tức sữa và tắc tia sữa bằng lực hút chân không hoàn toàn tự nhiên. Mỗi giọt sữa mẹ đều rất quý giá. Hãy tiết kiệm cho con.

Cực kỳ mềm mại, thoải mái và an toàn. Được làm bằng silicone cao cấp, không chứa BPA, chì, PVC,.. Là silicone an toàn cho ngành thực phẩm, chứng nhận theo tiêu chuẩn của Cục quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ (FDA). 

NatureBond là cốc hứng sữa đầu tiên và duy nhất vượt qua được các kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt tại[ phòng thí nghiệm của Bureau Veritas. Bureau Veritas là cơ quan hàng đầu thế giới trong lĩnh vực kiểm nghiệm, kiểm tra và chứng nhận (TIC).


​

Tất cả trong một (All in One) - Bộ cốc hứng sữa NatureBond được đóng gói bao gồm: 1 x Nút chặn chống đổ sữa silicone, 1 x Nắp đậy chắn bụi (giữ chặt nút chặn), 1 x Túi nhung sang trọng, 1 x Cốc hứng sữa bằng silicone và Sách hướng dẫn sử dụng in màu. Tất cả được bảo quản trong một hộp cứng cao cấp. Cốc hứng sữa NatureBond là một món quà lý tưởng nhất cho các mẹ mới sinh em bé.

Dễ sử dụng, Nhẹ và Di động. Cốc hút sữa NatureBond giúp mẹ hoàn toàn rảnh tay, mẹ có thể vừa cho con bú một bên ngực, vừa hứng sữa ở ngực bên kia. Có thể hứng tới 100 ml. Sử dụng rất đơn giản, gọn nhẹ và mẹ có thể dễ dàng cất vào túi xách, hoàn hảo cho các chuyến du lịch.

Là cốc hứng sữa và máy hút sữa bằng tay số 1 tại Anh, Canada và hàng đầu tại Mỹ 

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng cốc hứng sữa NatureBond chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online trên website: https://mekhoeconthongminh.com

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn thêm: 0942.666.800


----------

